# F25 2011 X3 Driver/Passenger restraint system error.



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Is this utility a batch file or did you write and compile something? I like the idea of automatic Date/Time stamped folders, so I'm interested in trying it out, if you will share it.


Its a batch file, you can run it directly or through External Application of E-Sys. The purpose of writing a batch file was that one can easily edit the installation directory of E-Sys and also change the location of copied files if needed. It reads the date format from the registry and parse the date time and creates a folder accordingly. It works only on Win XP and Win 7 and should work with any formatting of date.

Following are assumed:

Original CAF file locations is: C:\ESysData\CAF
Copied CAF files get stored under folder: C:\My_CAF_Files

Change them if you have diffrent locations.

This site is not accepting bat, zip or txt files so I converted extension from bat to pdf and attaching it. Please revert back to bat and use it and let me know if it works.


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

April1 said:


> I will post the original settings in the evening. I have saved all my original files in a separate folder.
> 
> Yesterday I tried also to disable Seat Belt Warning on my 2011 X3 and noticed that settings in ACSM didnt work though all got processed with no error thru CODE FDL. I reverted back to original file. There seems to be some thing different with 2011 X3 settings for Seat Belt.
> 
> The other settings you are referring to are for Seat Belt tensions and not for air bags as you said.


Thanks. I took my X3 to the dealership and they said the module for the airbags was bad and changed it. They also upgraded the software since I had a throttle lag issue. Maybe it was just coincidence that the error happened same time as me trying to do some coding?

Kevin


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

April1 said:


> Its a batch file, you can run it directly or through External Application of E-Sys. The purpose of writing a batch file was that one can easily edit the installation directory of E-Sys and also change the location of copied files if needed. It reads the date format from the registry and parse the date time and creates a folder accordingly. It works only on Win XP and Win 7 and should work with any formatting of date.
> 
> Following are assumed:
> 
> ...


Thanks! I like it. I ran it just now, twice, and it worked. I got 43 CAFD files each time in the following two Date / Time stamped folders:

C:\My_CAF_Files\CAF_ 2012- 06- 26-08-57-50

C:\My_CAF_Files\CAF_ 2012- 06- 26-09-03-18

Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bigsarge said:


> Thanks. I took my X3 to the dealership and they said the module for the airbags was bad and changed it. They also upgraded the software since I had a throttle lag issue. Maybe it was just coincidence that the error happened same time as me trying to do some coding?
> 
> Kevin


Pretty odd coincidence...but I'm glad to hear the dealer handled it without detecting and blaming your Coding for it. Can you confirm that the "Air Bag" module they replaced was in fact the ACSM module?


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Thanks! I like it. I ran it just now, twice, and it worked. I got 43 CAFD files each time in the following two Date / Time stamped folders:
> 
> C:\My_CAF_Files\CAF_ 2012- 06- 26-08-57-50
> 
> ...


I am so happy too. Please share it with others too.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

bigsarge said:


> Thanks. I took my X3 to the dealership and they said the module for the airbags was bad and changed it. They also upgraded the software since I had a throttle lag issue. Maybe it was just coincidence that the error happened same time as me trying to do some coding?
> 
> Kevin


Good to hear..

Now you have the fresh installation, read all the FDLs and save all of them in a separate folder as original CAF files. Subsequently you can use my utility Copy_Caf_v2 to make copies from time to time.


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Pretty odd coincidence...but I'm glad to hear the dealer handled it without detecting and blaming your Coding for it. Can you confirm that the "Air Bag" module they replaced was in fact the ACSM module?


Yes, it was the ACSM module. Now I need to make the backups and start coding again. :thumbup: I will try the new file April1 has posted.

Thanks for your help during my time of need.

Kevin


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

bigsarge said:


> Yes, it was the ACSM module. Now I need to make the backups and start coding again. :thumbup: I will try the new file April1 has posted.
> 
> Thanks for your help during my time of need.
> 
> Kevin


Any progress further? Looking forward to see if you can achieve disabling of SBR chimes. Cheat Sheet 10 Settings don't work for my x3 2011.


----------



## bigsarge (Jan 23, 2012)

April1 said:


> Any progress further? Looking forward to see if you can achieve disabling of SBR chimes. Cheat Sheet 10 Settings don't work for my x3 2011.


I am going to stay away from the SBR chimes. I don't want another incident.

Kevin


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

That might be a wiser decision.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

Honestly.. I dont understand why people want to mess with the Seat belts... I think i have coded around 25+ cars every one of them wanted to do that and i have talked every body out of it.

Seat belts is the last thing you want to play with. just my 2 cents.


----------



## April1 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been driving for last 40 years and the first thing I do after sitting on the seat is to fasten my belt. I really don't need SBR but I don't mind even if it's there. But my niece who sometimes occupies the passenger side, always gets busy in arranging her stuff here and there and invariably forgets to fasten her belts. I need chimes for her though they are so annoying. I will be happy if I can change the chimes to a recorded voice "my dear, please wear.. " in my tough tone so that it's annoying to her but not to me.


----------

